
Designing a Next-Gen Graphics API for the Web - jsheard
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1Z_3-3V6FRsF8OJNeH7yc6UKtgXy90Ggff07V9Z6uo6U
======
fulafel
WebGL implementations still way too wobbly to move on to the next thing, and
it's been slow going. We still too get way too much of browsers blacklisting
WebGL because of driver issues. And they keep adding to the blacklists without
doing browser level workarounds, so your WebGL is liable to stop working on
any browser update.

Any "WebGL killer" implementation effort would presumably be substracted from
WebGL implementation work.

Also, GPGPU is probably going to be more important on the web than 3D
graphics, and the WebGL model works well for that. Shifting focus away from
WebGL GPGPU would mean years of setback for GPU computing on the web.

------
indescions_2017
Thanks for the link! WebGPU looks like it could be quite powerful for ad-hoc
grid compute ;)

[https://www.w3.org/community/gpu/](https://www.w3.org/community/gpu/)

[https://github.com/KhronosGroup/WebGLNext-
Proposals/tree/mas...](https://github.com/KhronosGroup/WebGLNext-
Proposals/tree/master/Obsidian-Mozilla)

[https://github.com/google/nxt-standalone](https://github.com/google/nxt-
standalone)

